# أنواع الفتايل



## م0 عادل هاشم (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا من الإخوة توضيح أنواع الفتايل
وما معنى باب و 2 باب فى الفتايل؟
شكرا لكم​


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (11 فبراير 2012)

166 مهندس شاف السؤال وميعرفش الإجابة
وكمان فى منتدى الcnc 
الموضوع صعب كده


----------



## AHMED.FA (11 فبراير 2012)

أخي المهندس عادل
معنى باب أو 2 باب في الفتيل أي القلاووظ ببداية واحدة أو بدايتين
أو بمعنى أخر قلاووظ واحد أو أثنين
والفرق بينهم أن الأثنين باب بعزم أعلى من الأخر
هذه أبسط أجابة بدون الخوض في حسابات تصميمية 
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك أخي


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم
ولكن أخى الكريم
الموضوع يتعلق فقط بالعزم
أى العزم هو الفيصل فى إختيار 1 أو 2


----------



## AHMED.FA (11 فبراير 2012)

أخي العاملان الأساسيان في أختيارنا للفتيل هو العزم أو السرعة
وهنا الإختلاف بين باب واحد أو بابين هو أن الأحمال في الأخير تكون أعلى من الأول أي العزم أعلى لأنك بذك توزع الحمل على مستويين


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------

